# American Chopper Building a Smoker?



## thunderdome (Jan 29, 2010)

I just went to TLC to check for Pitmasters....

And when I got there,they are bending a huge sheet of metal to build a smoker

Anyone see this?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

No are you talking about the BBQ pit masters show or on the American chopper show?????


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 29, 2010)

American Chopper...Orange County Chopppers. Same channel

They are building a smoker right now (showing right before Pitmasters)


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 29, 2010)

with all their equipment they have and people on the payroll it should be nice. just think if they had somebody that knew what they were doing.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you saying OCC is building a smoker?????


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe Paul Jr. could start up a smoker division of OCC. haha Pretty sad what fame and fortune did to that family!!!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 29, 2010)

yes...It wasn't the main feature of the show though


----------



## deltadude (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw the OCC smoker bit too.  The steal thickness seemed a bit thin for the diameter/length of the barrel.


----------



## smoking gun (Jan 29, 2010)

did they finish it? If they did I missed that part.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually they did one awhile back in 2007 I think it was here is the article for those interested.

http://www.meninaprons.net/archives/...q_chopper.html

As for finishing it they didn't show it if they did.  It will probably look similar to the one in the article.  My thoughts.  I was got excited but was disappointed they didn't show the completed product.  Being they was building it for a Jets fan tailgating.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 29, 2010)

yea i seen this too should be something different!!!!!!


----------



## jdt (Jan 29, 2010)

no this one is a trailer unit about 5 x 3 ft main chamber, I saw them rolling the barrell but didn't hear any specs, it wasn't sheetmetal thats for sure, at least 1/8 from the heft it appeared to have, Jim Quinn the older guy that likes the floral shirts was pumped, he must be a smoker, almost that manic look LOL. Only saw about 1/2 not sure if they finished it on the show last night or not. I am gonna try and catch the show in rerun because the main build was a turbo diesel powered chopper which seemed pretty cool also.


----------



## target (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe that paul sr. recently opened up a bbq joint in KC at legends.  I know he is not the cook but he was there for the opening and I believe occ is on the billboard.


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be looking for it!  Thanks.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's Backfire BBQ

http://www.chainleader.com/article/4...ue_Concept.php


----------



## gnubee (Jan 29, 2010)

As long as they use thin blue smoke and not the exhaust from a V twin.


----------



## craiger (Jan 29, 2010)

Could someone fill me in on this show, I got tired of watching Paul Sr.'s rants.  Watching bikes being built under a supposed deadline was getting old.  I read from a previous post Paul Sr. showed signs of roids.  Are Vinnie  & Cody back on board or was I seeing a rerun?  If so what happened to Vinnie's business?  Did Paulie actually leave or was that scripted for the ratings?   Maybe doing this show wasn't such a good idea for the Teutel family.  They do have one heck of a shop though.


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie and Cody have their own shop, V-Force Customs. 

http://www.vforcecustoms.com/

Apparently they got their own TV show, Throttle Junkies. It premiers on 2/14/10, but it looks like it is pretty limited on where it is showing.


----------



## countryboy19 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think they finished it on the show. They mentioned that it is going to be a "side" project because they still have to meet the deadlines on their bikes. So they just work on it when they have time. I think they mentioned how thick the steel was, I want to say 1/4". I think they said something similar to, "the roller is supposed to be able to roll 3/8" so 1/4" shouldn't be a problem". They quite a few guys handling the sheet in the roller when they ran it through.


----------



## tailgatejoedotcom (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, just came across this site with you all discussing the American Chopper smoker. I am the guy they are "building the smoker for." Lol, at least on tv that is what is going on. 

Anyway, I am assuming they will show the final unveil this thursday night at 9pm, after they show a repeat of last weeks episode.

To tell you the truth, I don't really do any smoking due to the time constraints the NFL is putting on tailgaters, with 4-5 hours at most stadiums now. But I am thinking after watching pitmasters and genuinely loving bbq that I am going to jump in and buy one of these weber smokers bullet smokey mountains and give it a go. 

Glad I found this place, I actually have a few smoking questions, hopefully this is a good resource.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Joe. There are ways you could still utilize the smoker for tailgating you could pre-smoke the meat then warm it in the smoker along with doing other things like ABT's that don't take near as long


----------



## tailgatejoedotcom (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm, thanks for the suggestion. I'll have to start up a thread with my situation and see what people suggest. Really sucks with the enforcement of these rules at all these nfl stadiums, I would be happy to pull up the night before and smoke up a whole batch of ribs and brisket, but they just won't let you do that.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't let the time constraints bother you.  There are lots of foods you can smoke in that time frame.  Virtually any chicken (except the whole bird--maybe even that), steaks, burgers (GREAT, btw), dogs, brats, pizzas, and breads come to mind as possibilities.

"One is only constrained by the limits of his/her imagination.....and their pocketbook.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






"   --Dirt Guy, 2010


----------



## slim (Feb 2, 2010)

This man speaks the truth


----------



## tailgatejoedotcom (Feb 2, 2010)

Being a NYer I don't know that I can sell anyone, myself included, on smoking pizza. Now, smoked mozzarella on a brick or coal oven pizza firing at 800-1000 degrees, that is more like it!

I am going to get myself one of those 22 wsm bullets and give it a go, start out with ribs and go from there


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 6, 2010)

Smoker looked pretty kewl!  How did the temps hold?  Does the smoke come out of all 6 pipes, or are some for looks only?  couldnt really tell on TV.  Did they pre cook the pig somewhere else?  Missed some of the unveiling with my kids going wild that time of night.


----------



## tailgatejoedotcom (Feb 7, 2010)

Wish I could give you some better info, but like i stated earlier (i think here but not sure) the whole thing was kind of a bogus story. I didn't really go to them to have this built, they wanted to build a smoker as some kind of tie-in with pitmasters so they needed a backstory or reason to make it. They found my site on the web, liked my story, and asked me to come in to their shop and play off that I was coming to them to make this thing for me. So in actuality I do not get to keep it. I was originally supposed to cook on it for the unveil at the game, but we had a snowstorm the night before and the logistics of it just didn't work out. They fired it up and cooked up the pig at their offices in newburgh the night before. Jim Quinn said it was tough getting it up to and hold temp, due to the low temps, winds, and snow. They then drove the 2 hours or so to the game and re-fired it up. To tell the truth, it was pretty overdone. I do believe the smoke came out of all the stacks but I am not sure.


----------



## jagerviking (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow that is so lame you didn't get to keep it. I always disliked that american chopper show, this makes me dislike it even more!!


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Feb 17, 2010)

That is pretty lame.


----------



## wingman (Feb 17, 2010)

I bet they approach many of their jobs the same way. It's all about ratings etc. all smoke and mirrors. So much for "reality" shows. I have to say as a motorcycle entusiest, I find myself watching that show from time to time. I caught the story when they were building the smoker. 
After here how it all played out... I agree... LAME!


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a good point.  Notice how many of the choppers they've built for people are in their showroom ..


----------

